# how to read berkeley db files?



## klabacita (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi.

 Guys, exist a port or a way to read db files,? looks like berkeley type files.
 I want to see what values they have.

 Thanks!!!


----------



## fonz (Dec 27, 2012)

klabacita said:
			
		

> exist a port or a way to read db files,? looks like berkeley type files.


There are several Berkeley-db ports: databases/db4, databases/db41, databases/db47 etc. I'm not sure exactly what the differences are between all these versions (although I do know that version 4 is incompatible with version 1), but they appear to have no further dependencies so you could just try them until you've found one that works. If the files are indeed Berkeley-db files, of course.

Hope this helps,

Fonz


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Dec 29, 2012)

fonz said:
			
		

> If the files are indeed Berkeley-db files, of course.


file(1) should be able to let you know if they are or not, without needing to install any ports first:

```
(0:1) www:/tmp# file /var/db/services.db 
/var/db/services.db: Berkeley DB 1.85 (Hash, version 2, native byte-order)
```


----------



## fonz (Dec 29, 2012)

Terry_Kennedy said:
			
		

> file(1) should be able to let you know if they are or not


Indeed. And if they are indeed Berkeley-db files it might even tell you which version so you'll have a clue as to what version to install.

Fonz


----------

